

AARRR, The Startup Metrics - ssapkota
http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-4-pirates-may-2010

======
ssapkota
Must-read for a startup. Neatly summarized Metrics, the AARRR: Acquisition,
Activation, Retention, Referral, Revenue

